# Kain Heritage Travel watch case special offers !!



## kainheritage

An exclusive 17% discount off of the regular price for the WUS Members!
This offers is conjunction with calf, shark straps and other accessories on our website.

10% discounts off eligible to limtied alligator and ostrich straps.

To enjoy this special offer. Please send order to [email protected] or [email protected]
We wil reply you shortly.

Buckles Choice for a watch case.































































Item Code - KT-C210
Description :Black Travel Case
Material : Genuiune Leather
Inner Material : Black Seude
Thread Colour : White Stitching
Storage : 3 watches
Pillow Size : 60mm x 70mm
Buckles : Screw-in type

Buckle Choice -
Pre-V brushe : $119.00 WUS discount : $98.77
Veteran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub II brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub III brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Regular shipping for a case (Reg airmail) : $9.80












































============================================================

Item Code - KT-C211
Description :Black Travel Case
Material : Genuiune Leather
Inner Material : Black Seude
Thread Colour : Red Stitching
Storage : 3 watches
Pillow Size : 60mm x 70mm
Buckles : Screw-in type

Buckle Choice -
Pre-V brushe : $119.00 WUS discount : $98.77
Veteran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub II brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub III brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Regular shipping for a case (Reg airmail) : $9.80





































============================================================

Item Code - KT-C216
Description : Dark Brown Travel Case
Material : Genuiune Leather
Inner Material : Black Seude
Thread Colour : White Stitching
Storage : 3 watches
Pillow Size : 60mm x 70mm
Buckles : Screw-in type

Buckle Choice -
Pre-V brushe : $119.00 WUS discount : $98.77
Veteran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran brushed : $139.00 WUS discount : $115.37
Xiran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub II brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Veteran Sub III brushed : $147.00 WUS discount : $122.00
Regular shipping for a case (Reg airmail) : $9.80





































============================================================
Thank you for watching​


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## Accipitus

can't see the pics..


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------



## kainheritage

bump


----------

